# Kateryna Boychuk - violinist



## Oleksandr Vorokh

Kateryna Boychuk - one of the most beautiful and fantastic ukrainian violinists. She is a prizewinner of different international contests, such as J.Enescu (Sinaia, Romania), J. Gershwin (New York, USA) etc.

She gave a lot of solo performances in Ukraine, Estonia, Latvia, Finland, Italy, USA.

As a part of the Kyiv Virtuosi orchestra: Ukraine, Saudi Arabia, Lebanon, Turkey, Israel, Peru, Ecuador, Argentina, Uruguay, Chile, Switzerland.

Kateryna Boychuk - is a brilliant musician with amazing sound and energy. Here you can see some videos:











Biography: https://katerynaboychuk.blogspot.com/p/about.html

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Kateryna.Boychuk.musician

Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/ekaterina_boychuk/


----------



## Rogerx

And this has nothing to do with the way she's looking?


----------



## Enthalpy

The two pieces by Bach are far too easy to make an opinion about the violinist. Here she convinces:
Tzigane
Introduction et rondo capriccioso​
Kudos for playing Tzigane in tune. She hears perfectly and is among the very few best for that. Some big jumps are imprecise, but this happens to the best (it could even be innate), and she corrects afterwards.

Her bow technique is nicely clean, that's rare in Eastern Europe. Maybe she had one professor of Ysaÿe's descent. Cleaner in the harder Tzigane than in the rondo, suggesting she practised Tzigane much more. For a competition? Then her level in the rondo would be the sustainable one.

I hate her sound in Bach, completely different in the other pieces. Apparently the same violin. Absolutely wrong strings there? Or could the record botch the sound so much?

I wish to hear her in the difficult pieces: Ysaÿe, Ernst, Paganini... She must belong in that league.

Hey RogerX, I listened while eating, without looking at her, so it hasn't influenced me! :lol:


----------

